# Paph Kemp Tower



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is one of the PEOY X phili blooming that I will sell off. Great color but with poor form, at least for me. I don't like the reflected dorsal or the way the petals hang.






Close of one flower not fully matured.


----------



## raymond (Dec 23, 2011)

very good blooms and very beautiful flowers


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 23, 2011)

i havent seen a great one yet.all the ones i bloomed out were a mess


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 23, 2011)

It does have a nice color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice. The lines in the dorsal looks like feathers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2011)

Is this the same cross you got from me Dot? This one of the wide leafed clones I have. I also have two with long narrow leaves. It will be interesting to see if the flowers are any better when they bloom.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2011)

Still better than mine. At least, it's flowering.


----------



## John M (Dec 26, 2011)

That negative introduction had me expecting something horrible. But, I like it! I think it's quite elegant and beautiful. You should have no trouble finding a new home for this one!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with Slipperking, the plant has nice colors, but seems to have no tension, like people suffering from depression, something like hanging downwards the head, no mimic while speaking, no gestures....looks a bit sad


----------



## GuRu (Dec 26, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> I agree with Slipperking, the plant has nice colors, but seems to have no tension, like people suffering from depression, something like hanging downwards the head, no mimic while speaking, no gestures....looks a bit sad


I think you're misinterpreting these flowers completely !!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 26, 2011)

Every interpretation depends of what you are able to experience by your senses (eyes, ears etc) and of what you have in your mind and soul......maybe I have another view to the plants than someone else, who is much more experienced in breeding, taxonomy and things like that, than I am...I did not want to hurt anyone with that post. Maybe it would be better to write for the next 1000 post: very nice, wonderful...and nothing else. O.K.?
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 26, 2011)

This Paph Kemp Tower is really wonderful, well grown and a very nice plant, the colors are beautiful and the pics are gorgeous...O.K.?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 26, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Every interpretation depends of what you are able to experience by your senses (eyes, ears etc) and of what you have in your mind and soul......maybe I have another view to the plants than someone else, who is much more experienced in breeding, taxonomy and things like that, than I am...I did not want to hurt anyone with that post. Maybe it would be better to write for the next 1000 post: very nice, wonderful...and nothing else. O.K.?
> Best regards, Gina


Gina, no need to be miffed by my statement !!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with both of you. Gina's description, a bit flowery, but I got her point. Rudolf, once you get to know him, is not one to write huge paragraphs on how he feels about images posted or comments made. So short comments from him is all that I expect without any offense taken. Bottom line, thank you both for your open opinions. That's why I post PICs to get people engaged.
Here are two more PICs of the first and second flowers after being open for awhile. You can see the severe reflexing of the dorsals as well as the petals. The petals are reflexed tight against the pouch, "no shoulders"
1st





2nd


----------



## John M (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, so those form faults mean it's never going to be awarded; but, if you suspend all thoughts of what a judge would like, sometimes you find you like something that is entirely a "dog" from a judging standpoint. I hadn't noticed the degree to which the petals are swept back; but, the design in the dorsal is WILD and I like it!

Gina, please don't be offended here. I do not believe that Rudolf was picking on you for posting your opinion any more than I think you were picking on me for posting my opinion. After I said it was elegant and beautiful, your post right after clearly indicated that you definitely do not agree and you did not find this flower to be as pleasing as I do; but, that's okay. We can't all like the same thing. Otherwise, we'd all grow the same thing and post pictures of the same thing. Differences of opinion help to spawn discussions that can be very informative and interesting. It should be okay for someone to disagree with you without you feeling insulted.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2011)

You make some very fine points there John and I do have plants that would fit your opinion of a doggyD) but probably not slippers. Some of my non-slippers that would never win a flower award I like, as you would. My slippers I hold at a different level, one personal goal is to always be improving on my collection in "my own judging eye". This clone has many good qualities but also as what I consider two major flaws and seeing how I have 5 plants of this cross... For 20 bucks at the next society meeting someone will get a really good practice plant and I will have promoted our hobby.


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> For 20 bucks at the next society meeting someone will get a really good practice plant and I will have promoted our hobby.



Paphs can be expensive....especially BS multiflorals. So, that's an excellent thing to do with this plant. A newbie to multifloral Paphs will snap it up and love it, while getting some practice and building their confidence. New people to the big Paphs don't generally like to buy seedlings that will take 5 years to reach first bloom; but, they also don't want to risk $150 on a BS plant. So, it's hard to get started in these high-end Paphs without finding a good deal like you're going to offer. Good for you....and the lucky hobbyist that gets this plant:clap:!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Is this the same cross you got from me Dot? This one of the wide leafed clones I have. I also have two with long narrow leaves. It will be interesting to see if the flowers are any better when they bloom.


I don't think I got one of these from you, Rick. In my records, the only Kemp Tower I have (had) died a couple years ago. But if you think you sent one, I'll go search the greenhouse. I could have missed writing this one down. Does it or it's parents have clonal names?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2011)

Dot,
PEOY 'Five Stars' AM/AOS X phil #44


----------



## e-spice (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice and well bloomed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot,
> PEOY 'Five Stars' AM/AOS X phil #44


Don't have this one on my list -- but now that I'm back from some travels, I'll check again tomorrow in the greenhouse. I think I'd remember Kemp Tower, though, because I had one I really loved, and killed it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Don't have this one on my list -- but now that I'm back from some travels, I'll check again tomorrow in the greenhouse. I think I'd remember Kemp Tower, though, because I had one I really loved, and killed it.


I checked -- I do have it, Rick. It even has a new growth just starting. I don't know how I missed putting it in my records, but it's there now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2012)

Very good Dot!!


----------



## emydura (Jan 1, 2012)

To be honest, I wonder what the point of this cross is. Having said that, your clone would be better than what I would expect. Lovely colour and elegant looking.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to agree totally David. PEOY clone is James's, a whole seller out of Hawaii. I imagine this his version of the cross. I believe I saw a clone with super long petal on a Japanese website. Maybe he thought he would get the same results.


----------



## hardy (Jan 4, 2012)

emydura said:


> To be honest, I wonder what the point of this cross is. Having said that, your clone would be better than what I would expect. Lovely colour and elegant looking.



Oh, two clones were awarded by AOS at Taiwan International Orchid Show in 2008. One FCC and one AM. I was lucky to be there and see both plants. They were breathtaking! 

(This link has pictures of both plants.)


----------



## GuRu (Jan 4, 2012)

hardy said:


> Oh, two clones were awarded by AOS at Taiwan International Orchid Show in 2008. One FCC and one AM. I was lucky to be there and see both plants. *They were breathtaking*!


Indeed - they were really stunning !!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 4, 2012)

*OH YEA! That's what I'm talking about!* Thanks for the link Hardy! Clearly not the same cross!


----------



## emydura (Jan 7, 2012)

That FCC one is just amazing. I'll bet you would need to flower a lot to get one that good.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm thinking it would have a lot to due with the philie parent too. I would definitely be looking for a roebelenii variety


----------

